# Using a crib AS a co-sleeper?



## MeadowAndColtsMama (Oct 12, 2008)

I've just been thinking about this, we have a queen bed and dd (2) usually comes to our bed in the night. I'm due in 2.5 weeks with ds2, I have a crib but won't put baby in it (not across the room anyway) but I think the side comes off, and height-wise it looks the same as our bed. (I'm worried how crowded we will be with all 4 of us, plus trying to nurse in a full bed.)

Has anyone ever used a crib like a co-sleeper? One side removed, up against your bed? I wonder if it could be attached somehow to our bed? Maybe under the mattress?

Don't get me wrong! I am first concerned with safety! I won't do this if it appears to not be stable. It's just something I keep thinking about and I know babies grow to big for a co-sleeper so fast. So, if anyone has any input or ideas? Or alternatives? TIA


----------



## ABmom (Mar 6, 2008)

My brother did this. He took off one side and moved the crib next to sil side. He did have to adjust the crib so that it was at the same level as their bed. Of course the bed is pushed right against the crib (which is against the wall) so there is no gap between crib and bed.


----------



## gopalakrishna (Mar 19, 2008)

We do this with our DS, who is 13 months. When you do this with your crib it is called a "sidecar" arrangement. You can google it and there are a few websites with pictures of how people have done this. You can attach the crib and/or mattresses with bungee cords or other ways. I just have the crib against the wall and the bed pushed up against it. You will usually have to push the crib mattress over to match up with the big bed, so you will have to fill the gap left against the far wall of the crib with craft foam or pillows. The online instructions are pretty clear, especially the ones with pictures...in case my discription is hard to visualize









So far it is working out great for us...DH was finally able to come back to bed! He had been sleeping in DS's room for the past 12 months









Good luck!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Yup I have a sidecarred crib. PM me if you want to see a pic - I don't want to post it to a forum. It works ok though I've found that my toddler won't sleep in it. The mattress feels different than the bed and as soon as I put her in it she wakes up.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep, we have a sidecarred crib. I love the arrangement. It gives us more space to spread out at night and I dont have to worry about DD being to close to the edge of our bed.
I found directions on how to do it here: http://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/index.htm


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

We just side-carred our crib too! For our 3.5 year old







Sometimes a king-sized bed just doesn't feel big enough!

The crib is against the wall, and the bed is pushed up against the crib. When we have another baby, we'll probably use bungee cords to secure the king-mattress to the crib frame, otherwise the king mattress might have a tendency to shift around.

I posted a thread with pics about our new sleeping arrangement:

We side-carred our crib! (pics)


----------



## mommy amber (Mar 29, 2008)

That's how we have our's set up...the bed/crib is *almost* the same height and there is a very small gap b/w the surfaces so I roll a crib quilt very tightly to fill the gap and act as a gradual slope b/w the surfaces (it really is a small difference...1/2" maybe). anyway, we've only been doing this for more space with our older dd (she usually sleeps b/w us, so it's space for me really







) but lo#2 will be here sometime in the next 2 weeks and we are planning on putting him/her there and I have no qualms...I think it'll be totally safe!
good luck!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

We bought an Ikea crib specifically to side car it, my DH attached the crib frame and bed frame with locking hardware and I made a roll with towels covered with a organic cotton sleeve I made to fill in the gap between the crib mattress and the side of the crib.

It works great and love it







here are a few picks from the summer Messy side cared crib
Less messy side cared crib


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
We bought an Ikea crib specifically to side car it, my DH attached the crib frame and bed frame with locking hardware and I made a roll with towels covered with a organic cotton sleeve I made to fill in the gap between the crib mattress and the side of the crib.

Exact same here except I rolled up a blanket and just fit it under the crib sheet.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

A sidecar is the perfect solution!! You'll love it! Works sooooo much better (and for longer) than an actual "co-sleeper". We have one crib side totally removed and the crib legs tied to the adult bed with webbing straps that go all the way under the adult mattress to the other adult bedrail. Totally secure. It also works well now that we have placed the crib mattress lower than the adult mattress by 8" or so since ds (14m) is nightweaned. Ds can thrash about in his own crib space but can crawl into the big bed for a snuggle if needed. Perfect, perfect!!!


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
We bought an Ikea crib specifically to side car it, my DH attached the crib frame and bed frame with locking hardware and I made a roll with towels covered with a organic cotton sleeve I made to fill in the gap between the crib mattress and the side of the crib.

Your son is adorable! I can see how the two frames can be secured together. Our bed doesn't have headboard/footboard, otherwise that would be a great idea!


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

We did not use the headboard or footboard to secure to the crib. We used the long piece that connects the head and foot.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yup, with all three kids. Can be used a lot longer than a co-sleeper.

We wire/duct tape the metal bed frame to the crib frame and leave the side of the crib off.

When baby is VERY little, we might have the side on, at the lowest setting. Or use a bedrail between bed and crib.


----------



## HidaShara (Jan 7, 2008)

Another sidecarred crib here! My DD is 6 months old - we've been using the crib for a little over a month. It works beautifully for all of us. She seems perfectly happy because she can scoot into the bed and bother me when she wants to, and I'm a light sleeper so I still catch her rooting before she really wakes up. And DH and I have enough room to actually sleep!

We bought an Ikea crib and just set it up with one side off - the instructions said that under absolutely no circumstances should it be put together with one side off while the mattress is on the higher setting (which it is) but we ignored it.







: But we've leaned on it, shaken it and thoroughly abused it - it's the most rock-steady thing in the world. I think the "hazard" is kids falling out of bed - but of course, when it's flush against our bed, that's not an issue!


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
We did not use the headboard or footboard to secure to the crib. We used the long piece that connects the head and foot.

That sounds pretty secure!


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

We have a side-car crib and it was worked out beautifully. We all have enough space and DS just wiggles over in the middle of the night if he needs a nurse or a cuddle.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

We sidecar our crib but instead of taking one rail down completely I just replaced it with the toddler rail (I was worried that three rails would be less stable). We have a platform bed so the crib mattress at the highest level is the exact same height as my mattress yet it's still higher than the toddler rail. I have a skinny pillow shoved in the gap between the bed and the crib.


----------



## MeadowAndColtsMama (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome! Thank you everyone, for the feedback, we set it up today. (not attached yet) we will attach it when baby is born, but it's ready to go. And it really does feel totally stable and safe, phew!! Thanks for the pics, too! I really appreciate it. Now I'm ready for babe!


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HidaShara* 
We bought an Ikea crib and just set it up with one side off - the instructions said that under absolutely no circumstances should it be put together with one side off while the mattress is on the higher setting (which it is) but we ignored it.







:

I wouldn't worry about that since they just don't want kids rolling out of bed. In our cases, they'd just be rolling onto the big bed, so big deal! I don't think it's a stability issue at all.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
We did not use the headboard or footboard to secure to the crib. We used the long piece that connects the head and foot.

Yes us too


----------

